# Favorite Interpretation of Beethoven's Choral Fantasy, and why?



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

What are you favorite interpretations of this work, and what is it that defines it as such? As for me, I personally love the performance in 1964 with László Somogyi, the Vienna State Opera Orchestra, Vienna Academy Chamber Choir, and Daniel Barenboim. I think the thing that separates this performance from others I've heard is the perfect tempo. I feel too many interpretations, especially for solo passages for the Piano, are often times too rushed. I just personally prefer the slow, passionate, and emotional performance given here over most others. It just feels like it's being played the right tempo, giving it passion, but not taking away from the exciting, exhilarating performance. Again, that's just me though. What are your thought? :tiphat:


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

My favorite is Rudolf Serkin with Leonard Bernstein and the NYPO from Columbia/Sony, because it has the colorful splendor that Bernstein brings to Beethoven. In the same box you will also find one of the best "Emporer Concertos" ever recorded also by Serkin/Bernstein. The box I'm talking about is this one: https://www.amazon.com/Rudolf-Beethoven-Sonatas-Variations-Masters/dp/B008CG1HPQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1507374269&sr=8-1&keywords=serkin+beethoven+box It's cheap.

Bevo
Where did you find that Barenboim recording? - I only have the recording from EMI with O. Klemperer conducting and Barenboim playing piano.

"The Choral Fantasy" -- Isn't it just a wonderful "format" - a concerto with a choral section - how wacky is that!? I can't find anything similar before John Adams' "Great Pianola Music" or Gavin Bryars' "Solway Canal".


----------



## Pesaro (Oct 4, 2017)

Jerzy Semkow, conducting the St. Louis Symphony, with Walter Klein at the keyboard. Unlike many recordings of this piece, Klein and Semkow play this work with great musicality. Originally available on Vox, you can still buy it from the Amazon Marketplace.

https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Fa...ien,+St.+Louis+Symphony+Chorus+&+Jerzy+Semkow


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Any performance with Rudolf Serkin as the pianist. His nervous energy was a perfect fit for the Choral Fantasy, as it was for the Beethoven Triple Concerto.


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Berezovsky's virtuosic flair and classical poise in the opening unaccompanied cadenza, and the performance features one of the best integrated vocal ensembles to be heard in any recorded version. These performances are crisp and light . It demonstrates the virtues of the period instruments. This is an excellent execution and without annoying quirks that some conductors feel they have to inflict on the masses.


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

I'll take Rudolf Serkin with Leonard Bernstein or Seiji Ozawa. They are the only two versions I've ever owned, and have always been quite happy with them.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I like this one, and especially the context of the entire CD. Of course, I "imprinted" on this one. But I imprinted on it after hearing other versions: Rudolf Serkin and Anthony Newman, but I consider it an "imprint" because I was never aware of it until this recording by Helene Grimaud. She must have put her "being" into it, and I love her "being" as an artist.
Thoughts? Ineffable, mysterious. A certain "spirituality" shines through. The context of the other selections only adds to this. And lest I forget, Essa-Pekka is "impeccable."


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't know what exactly it is, and maybe because it was my first Choral Fantasy, but I have tried many other renditions of this and alwasy come back to Brendel and Haitink. The piano playing is excellent, but the one thing that I recall which keeps me coming back to this set is the choral part. None of the others I have listened to sounded right to me.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Ras said:


> "The Choral Fantasy" -- Isn't it just a wonderful "format" - a concerto with a choral section - how wacky is that!? I can't find anything similar before John Adams' "Great Pianola Music" or Gavin Bryars' "Solway Canal".


If you got a spare hour plus, try the Busoni Piano Concerto.


----------

